# Post your 2010 Halloween Ideas/Plans!



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm starting to get ideas, and i needed some way to keep track of them, so why not on halloweenforum? For 2010, im planning a Trick 'r Treat scene featuring Sam and the flaming pumpkin, and a large sign saying "Trick r' Treat" splattered in blood. (I got the idea from Scarefx, check it out, its sweeeet). I think i'm going to do a Monster in a box, and a scene with Samara (From the Ring) coming out of a well. I'm thinking about doing a puking character prop, and a gigantic spider for the roof.  I also really need to make a more sufficent Fog Chiller. I only had like 1/4" Black Tubing that just fit over the nozzle, which was all i had to work with, because i was using scarps from around my garage, this year I guess ill start earlier and go out and buy some PVC. - I'm actually starting my Trick r' Treat scene right now, I'm trying to get my paper mache' pumpkin the right size and shape.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh that'll be awesome! I'm doing some fine-tuning on my theme but will let everyone know about it this week hopefully!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good. i hope you get it all done. halloween isn't that far away you know. and you will have to revise this thread when it rolls around so we can all see your accomplishments. we'll look at this as your new years resolution. 
i am hoping to do a western ghost town theme. looking for ideas right now.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to improve on my main tower. Last year, I was able to build and paint it, but not much else. This year, I want to add some stronger detail and put in some better lighting. Also, I keep telling myself to get some motors and make things move!!!!

Here's the tower from 2009.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, and I want to make more tombstones, and a motorized ground-breaker skeleton, and some dancing skeletons for the roof, and maybe a FCG for the mausoleum . . . 

The list of "wants" gets pretty long.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, you'll get done what you can, and it will be even better and there will be next year. geesh, you guys haunts are awesome. no matter how little you get done, they will be still awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

I'm building TK421's tower!! And thanx, TK!!! I love this!!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We're getting away from doing a "Raffle" for Treats this year. It temds to run a bit long, and it's starting to wear thin. This year it will be a Carnival Game for assorted prizes. How does *COOKIE TOSS* sound?

And the scare this year will be a Mad Scientist's Lab, complete with music, lighting, various props including twin Jacob's Ladders, and, of course, a Monster.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wolfman, what is raffle for treats? how do you play cookie toss? your scare sounds terrific


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We're working on a hellivator 

MsM


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

**



MsMeeple said:


> We're working on a hellivator
> 
> MsM



A Hellivator? 
explain please lol


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

TK421 said:


> I want to improve on my main tower. Last year, I was able to build and paint it, but not much else. This year, I want to add some stronger detail and put in some better lighting. Also, I keep telling myself to get some motors and make things move!!!!
> 
> Here's the tower from 2009.


Omg, YOU are incredible!!! I love the stuff you build!! 

I'm not sure what I'm going to do for Halloween 2010. For the past two years I've mainly decorated for having a party...so it's almost all been in the backyard and in the house...not so much for Trick or Treaters. But I don't think we're going to do a party this year. Or if we do, it'll just be a very small select group. So I think I want to do more out front. But at the same time, we don't really get a lot of kids. 

I'll decorate either way, I can't not. I was actually thinking of putting signs around the neighborhood to try and attract more Trick or Treaters. Has anyone else done this? 

I'd also like to try to make more of my own props. The hubby and I did a paper mache pumpkin head this past year with pumpkinrot as our inspiration. So much fun to do and it turned out pretty well. I'll definitely be checking out the tutorials for ideas!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> A Hellivator?
> explain please lol


I'm not the only one intrigued by the "Hellivator"!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> I'm building TK421's tower!! And thanx, TK!!! I love this!!


If you need any help or guidance, let me know. I'll try and help out where I can.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I have decided to make a Toe Pinch Coffin too! But I want to make one so they I can get in it, (Im close to 5 9') and put a corpse over me, Cut a small hole in the side so I can see out of it, for when people are coming, and push up the corpse for a quick and easy scare. Or maybe I'll jump up myself.. ANYWAY, do you guys know roughly how much one of these would cost? I'm pushing budget with all the expanding for 10' but, I have always wanted one


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> ....... ANYWAY, do you guys know roughly how much one of these would cost? I'm pushing budget with all the expanding for 10' but, I have always wanted one


You can build one for next to nothing using old wooden pallets....
I'm sure there will be some plans or how-to's lurking around on the forum somewhere.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a small yard in front of our apartment. I had some props form a larger space we had. but, they are starting to show their age. So, I think this will be the year of theme-building. It's kinda been a mish mash the last two years. So, my goals are (in order of needing to complete):
1) build new tombstones
2) finish pnuematic Ground Breaker
3) finish 3 axis skull
4) get my 9' tall grim reaper costume talking and make hands that work for it
5) paper mache pumpkins
6) build crypt for my skelerector
7) FCG ( I know...I know...that should be firest. But, It's the easiest on my list.)
8) facade of some kind (if time permits. But, this may have to be next year's project)

All of this will be done with the highest quality possible and trying to build a theme. So, everything has to make sense together somehow. I'm trying to work on the linking factor now. I'm on vacation through the 6th. By then, I need to decide on my "feel" for the haunt. And then I start on the tombstones.

WHEW! It's going to be a busy year.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The main theme will be a halloween carnival. We have two games so far. For decor we are going to use our old stuff but also make some booths out of PVC pipe. The scare place will be the dot room. I would like to have a crazy clown follow people and creep up on them.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got some great stuff that works for me already...but I'm missing two of the keys to ambience: light and sound. Soooo, I'm thinking about adding a lightorama setup this year. I've got more than enough lights, I just need to figure out how to make some animated characters. I haven't had much luck on finding how-to's to's for building lightorama props.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

meeps, hellivator?
halloweenrocks, we had a polka dot room. then we had a girl wear white sweats and painted polka dots on her sweats to match the wall. we painted her face white and you can have them wear white socks over their tenny's and a white hood or wig. they can blend right in


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We are looking into getting a lightorama this year too. 
I'm toying with 2 ideas. One is an expansion of the theme that I was going to use this past season but never ended up decorating for Halloween. That is a sort of Reaper-fest. Just make every prop a reaper. I have at least a dozen reaper robes already, so I can put all my buckies in them, but after that I don't know how to go about the yard for the rest. I have my witches and my vampires and pumpkin sections and hate not using them. I have a big yard and it would be more cost effective to use what I have and just add to it. 
Decisions-Decisions!
Or just expand everything with a new addition here and there, focus on enlarging the cemetery and make a whole new section of reapers.
That is the one I'm leaning towards.
As for the Halloween party, I am going to go with the Vampire theme again. It was so much fun and I have a lot more that I can do with it. I hung bats from the beams in the living room and used a lot of red lighting but I want to add to the ambience with maybe some wallhangings and curtains and stuff.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> A Hellivator?
> explain please lol


Its basically going to be a large box designed to look like an elevator with doors on both sides that open and close. They step in on one side and come out on the other. While in the elevator, we want to create the illusion of movement. We will HOPEFULLY achieve this with air from a compressor on the outside and an optical illusion on the inside. Kind of like this but then on a much smaller scale haha

TheHorrorDome.com Elevator Animatronic


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> We're working on a hellivator
> 
> MsM


I didn't know Halloween was celebrated much, if at all, in the Netherlands. 

I want a lot more jack 'o lanterns this year and hopefully we'll have a decent yard to set them all up in.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

My plans and list of things to build has reached 79 things this year, but we have 301 days so its okay. Anyways I am transforming my house into Skinwalker Creek,but basically a huge graveyard walk through. Abbreviated to-do list-

-30 basic tombstones
-5 monument tombstones
-Skinwalker creature 
-3 more MM statues and reapers
-Light boxes (DMX)
-Ticket Booth window slammer 
-4 pillared gate
-80' of cemetery fencing
-9 fence posts
-control box
-Ghillie wall (think a ghillie suit but 8'x25')
-2 ghillie suits
-4 freeform silicone masks 
-Reverse Flow coffin chiller
-2 vortex chillers
-Groundbreaker coffin
-coffin cooler for drinks
-2 air cannons
-foam boarded up windows
-40' burlap wall to hide the driveway and cars
-some form of security, either me and a paintball gun or cameras 




...and I am hoping to build a body sized foam latex oven, I want to make a full zombie creature skin for a friend


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> The main theme will be a halloween carnival. We have two games so far. For decor we are going to use our old stuff but also make some booths out of PVC pipe. The scare place will be the dot room. I would like to have a crazy clown follow people and creep up on them.


*Ah, the Halloween carnival. Always a fun theme.*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

meeps, i love it. i am scared of elevators anyway, so that will be rocking
tk, that looks just like something you would see in the movie-something wicked this way comes. good movie. very creepy pic there


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

I am building a disney halloween this year Nightmare Before Christmas and Pirates combo so I have alot of dead pirates to build and I need to finish Oogie Boogie, Lock, Shock and Barrel. Should be a fun summer of builds


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm unsure of a theme for this coming year as of yet, but I'm thinking about integrating some spiders and hanging some small skellys in the corner wrapped in webs. I also want to make my first tombstones this year, as well as my first papermache pumpkins.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Buggula said:


> I didn't know Halloween was celebrated much, if at all, in the Netherlands.
> 
> I want a lot more jack 'o lanterns this year and hopefully we'll have a decent yard to set them all up in.


Its not. I'm trying to set a new trend


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good for you Meeps, and a hellivator sounds cool, would scare me!!
I am adding to my cemetery, making it a zombie theme, have a list of things to do:
I want to redo my werewolf, ,
redo the witch area
make a leer
make a crawling ground breaker zombie
plus a few more zombies,
make a crypt keeper kinda guy, maybe, 
not sure of all of it, just planning "out loud" so to speak!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I am trying to come up with a theme, i've thought of stone walls and when people walk inside there is a haunted room with a self rocking chair and a faux fireplace with a haunted house soundtrack and the rising ghost that spirit had.
Or actually making a large boat out of foam and cardboard and a tattered pirate skeleton with thunderstorm soundtrack and flashing lights. I also need a coffin chiller in my graveyard. and fencing, and a giant mausoleum and a bunch of other stuff! At this point i really don't know what I want. 

What about an undead alice in wonderland theme? Wait a minute, that sounds awesome!


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I had space to do Alice properly. With the movie coming this year, It'd be fun. One day I will have a yard worthy of big displays again. And when I do....watch out!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

ChangedReality said:


> I'm unsure of a theme for this coming year as of yet, but I'm thinking about integrating some spiders and hanging some small skellys in the corner wrapped in webs. I also want to make my first tombstones this year, as well as my first papermache pumpkins.


I attemped Paper Mache pumpkins for this year too 
Heres the outcome, but keep in mind, its my first time actually working with paper mache, so, its not the best lol


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Well the first thing I'll probably have to do is build more cemetery fence.... I'm simply getting too much stuff in the graveyard and I need to expand it.

I'm also thinking about retiring as "Michael Myers" in my prison cell prop and either building a very large PVC pipe Myers to put in there or putting some sort of moving ghost in the cell. I have not decided yet.

I also want to build a guillotine which will go into the graveyard which is another reason I'll need more fence. I'm also considering building a 2nd electric chair.... one that is a little smaller and will look more "realistic" and less "gothic" and not as huge as the one I built last Halloween. This one will not have a PVC dummy in it and will be used for TOTs to sit in and take pics. And of course it will be rigged to vibrate and scare the people who sit in it. 

But what I really want to make my garage into some sort of demented display. I have in mind some sort of scene like a crazy little kids room.... which messed up dolls and other toys laying around, blood splatter everywhere, maybe a empty rocking chair that is rigged up to rock on it's own, and a TV playing nothing but static or maybe that Scary DVD I bought last year but didn't even include in the display. Maybe some loud metal music to go with this scene.... maybe I could even up up the lighting to work with the music. 

Lots of ideas.... and I'm sure more will come in the fall. I usually start my Halloween stuff around August... but I may start this summer since I'm getting a rep in the neighborhood now after 2 yard haunts and I don't want to disappoint anybody.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I am planning to build a gallows and a couple of caskets out of pallet wood for my pirate haunt. I also want to build a wooden treasure chest that will hold plastic coins and jewels to add to my shipwreck yard display. I am thinking on adding some twinkling Christmas lights to the treasure chest to make the jewels sparkle!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

We're going to hopefully expand our graveyard even more. Many tombstones to make, plus I want to add a stirring witch, its the parents property and its the one thing my mom has always wanted. These are a few things we'll be adding:


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

This winter I think I am going to work on some paper Mache jack o lanterns so I have a couple of evil looking fake ones.

When the weather breaks I am hoping to get working on the Beloved tombstone and then a couple other larger ones that also take the monster mud compound stuff. 

I would love LOVE to figure out how to make something animated. But alas I am not mechanically literate. I can draw out anything but making something with a motor is beyond my ability!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Its basically going to be a large box designed to look like an elevator with doors on both sides that open and close. They step in on one side and come out on the other. While in the elevator, we want to create the illusion of movement. We will HOPEFULLY achieve this with air from a compressor on the outside and an optical illusion on the inside. Kind of like this but then on a much smaller scale haha
> 
> TheHorrorDome.com Elevator Animatronic


I'm thinking of doing one too, in the boys and girls club pro haunt I help with they have a large car jack the whole elevator sits on, so when ya want to do the drop, you just turn the grip and they drop a good 10 inches, with the fans, lights and everything it was great. Have the exit set at the height you drop it at, when it's time to reset, just jack it back up and reload with victims. I need to get a good look at how they set it all up sometime this spring.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

litemareb4xmas said:


> I'm thinking of doing one too, in the boys and girls club pro haunt I help with they have a large car jack the whole elevator sits on, so when ya want to do the drop, you just turn the grip and they drop a good 10 inches, with the fans, lights and everything it was great. Have the exit set at the height you drop it at, when it's time to reset, just jack it back up and reload with victims. I need to get a good look at how they set it all up sometime this spring.


Maybe we can brain storm together this spring. Hubby and his buddies at work have already made the hydraulics thing that the elevator will sit on.

MsM


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I've got a LOT of new props for 2010. Caught some great sales post halloween. My front yard display is growing considerably. I will now make scenes in front of my garage doors on my two car garage- one scene per side. I'm actually expanding to the left of my main display- the grave yard. But this will 'stretch' out my display quite a bit. Lots of animated props and lots of fog to go with them. My two hovering ghosts will go at the back of the grave yard, popping up from behind a scene setter stone wall. They do a really nice floating display and when you elevate the base on a chair, they have quite a tall presence. Can't wait!

*WITCHES BREW WITH FOG*









*GUARDIAN OF THE GRAVE WITH FOG*









*HOVERING GHOST*









*RISING PUMPKIN REAPER*









*RISNG REAPER WITH REMOTE*- Love this one!









*ANIMATED SKELETON GRABBER*









*TOMBSTONE LIFTER*









*ANIMATED GRAVE BUSTER*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow shockwave, you have some awesome props there. my sister has the rising reaper with remote. she said it was a fave of the tot last halloween. you'll have to post pics this year. can't wait to see your haunt.
the horror, your pumpkin turned out pretty good. paper macheing is hard.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, the rising reaper with remote is too cool. Our 9 year old grand daughter will be charged with handling the remote and the scare [after she's done TOT of course!] She'll watch through the front window as the tots walk up and get them at just the right time. It will be a riot! The reviews for this prop weren't great but I have to say, it's a great and cheap scare prop. As long as you secure it properly, it works real well. The remote control was really why I wanted the prop and it works really well.

For all my planning, the one plan that is not in my control is the weather. I only hope THAT plan is a good one- a much better one in 2010 than it was in 2009. I hope that for all of us.

On a side note, I was feciously very pleased to see a blizzard hit our area before Christmas and bury many a display in front yards. I figure if we haunters had it so miserable with the weather on our day....justice was served! LOL!

Dan


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Empty_W said:


> We're going to hopefully expand our graveyard even more. Many tombstones to make, plus I want to add a stirring witch, its the parents property and its the one thing my mom has always wanted. These are a few things we'll be adding:


*These are nice! What's your 3D program?*


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll jump on this haunted hay wagon. 2010 themes are sounding scary and creative! Can't wait to see the photo logs of every ones works in progress.

Last year we decided to do an Egyptian theme for 2010. While working with the monster mud Aliens in 2009, "Ghoul Daddy" thought it would make great mummies. And a special "Thank You!" to MsMeeple, who provided us with an old link for the bar coffin. OUT OF SIGHT!! All of ancient Egypt will hopefully be here, we already have the palms and sand. 

Big ideas for 2010, because of course we must top our UFO.
A sphinx, as big as possible for the front yard. A couple of Anubis statute for the entry, lots of pillars.
A pyramid facade for the front of the garage and lanai, which will be the entry into the depths of the pyramid. Then the 20x20 tent will be the inside of the pyramid where the treasures lay: The Pharaoh's tomb, endless hallways, a shrinking hallway (we hope), we are going to try some 3-d imagery, a chariot with a skeleton driver and horse; and several mummies and slaves.

The movie "The Mummy" is our inspiration, Boris Karloff and the remake with Brendan Fraser.

As always we will have up 2 - 20'x20' tents, one for the haunt and party, a 12'x12' food tent, and this year 2- 10'x10' tents, a spirit room and a pupu palace. Last year we put up only one and had spirits and pupu's in it and it was packed. 

And yes, we have already begun prop building. 5 mummies are already in the garage! 

Happy Halloween


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

TK I used google sketchup or those, I go between that and Adobe Illustrator:


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

TK421 said:


> *Ah, the Halloween carnival. Always a fun theme.*


 
Thanks for posting this picture. This is amazing.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't do a very scary display, but I like it to be interesting! My thoughts after last Halloween was to add more lights, a few more things with movement, and (judging from all the photos that were being taken) more interesting props that parents could pose the tots in front of.

My plans so far:
Two wolves from animated reindeer in my front bushes.

I have some DJ lights on order, a Chauvet Mushroom and a LED Moonflower. I'm going to set them up to light up my driveway, which all the tots have to walk up to get to my front sidewalk. (Last year I finally got the yard organized/fenced so that they were forced to stay on the walkways -no cutting across the lawn- much better and safer for decorating!) Then I'll add music, Michael Jackson's "Thriller" seems like a natural - add a bit of fog and a bubble machine - and I think they'll be dancing on the driveway!

I've never been much into inflatables before, but the black cat I got last year was really a big hit with the little tots. So I couldn't resist the great prices I found online and I just received two more: a 6 ft skull blow globe, and the most awesome Skull Archway. It is going to look fantastic at the entry to my sidewalk, along with the other lighted garden archways I already have!

I know I'll be doing much more as time goes on, but I probably should get my Christmas lights taken down first!

I've never attached a picture before, but here's a snap that I took this afternoon in the garage of the new archway. I'd say it's close to ten feet tall and eight feet across. I can stand in the open mouth and my head just brushes the teeth (and I'm 5'7"). Sorry about the messy garage, it's too cold to try it outside!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

This year I decided to pull out all the stops. Either I do this right or throw in the towel.

I'm currently working on a vortex tunnel. I then plan on fabricating fake stone wall panels for a dungeon. 

I guess my storage unit will be filling up this year.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would like to build a mausalium like TK's. I hope I'll get the time with two little ones and work.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Because I just started 2 years ago I have spent most of the time adding store bought props. This year I plan to stay with graveyard theme with a few side scenes, I have a large L shaped lot to work with. but I want to turn up the creep factor. MM statues, toe pinchers, etc...
I really want to add one of these shacks. Here are the pics and plans from the master Skull and Bones:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

decor, that is a cool arch. you got anymore pictures of your haunt?
bam, i've been through a vortex tunnel before, they are awesome
tumble, i hope you accomplish that shack. that is amazing


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I attemped Paper Mache pumpkins for this year too
> Heres the outcome, but keep in mind, its my first time actually working with paper mache, so, its not the best lol


Hey, that's not too bad! I'll definitely have to try and get some practice in. I dunno, it seems like some of the stuff that sounds like it should be pretty easy turns complicated really quickly, though, ya know?

There are some really nice looking pics on here. I wish I lived close to alot of y'all just so I could glean some more information on stuff.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Our haunt this year will have a vampire theme.

I have already started to design the flyers and posters, which helps me to get a feel for what I want to achieve and also the background story, which I find really helps me to choreograph and pull everything together.

This year I want the haunt to have a dark, menacing feel to it rather than the "in your face" shocks and air of panic which we created last year in "The Awakening".

Now I know what I want to achieve and a rough idea of how I want to achieve it, I can start to plan out what props I'd like to incorporate and which old props I can re-vamp, any new builds necessary and any that may need to be purchased.

One prop that I have already decided to be a "must have" is a blood fountain. Larger tombstones and wooden crosses for the actors to move amongst, along with lots more fog and subdued lighting are also up on the list so far.

Live actors are an integral and very important part of my haunt, so I shall spend some time looking for beautiful, raven haired young ladies to play the vampire "Brides".....

Oh! how I suffer for my art!!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> decor, that is a cool arch. you got anymore pictures of your haunt?


This past Halloween almost didn't happen - we had near hurricane conditions the night before - everything got put up in one big push on the 31st! Probably got about 80% of my decorating plans completed, which I was happy about as the weather forecast had been for more rotten weather on Halloween. I was really pleased that as much came together as it did - I had planned well, but plans can go astray!

So, long story short, I never took any pics! I did however, take one rather amatuer video, which I will attempt to link to on YouTube. I do find that the video helps me look at my haunt with an impersonal eye, and think of ways to improve for next year. 

Every year I think I've gone as far as I can, and then every new year there's more........... 

http://http:youtube.com/watch?v=Zh-uW5GhTB0


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

This is the first year that I don't have something planned. I usually have big ideas for the coming year but, this one is completely blank. 
I'm working on a 3-axis skull but, that is it. 

OMG, it think I just got it! We are getting married this year so maybe a wedding theme? Oh, I might run with that one.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Buggula said:


> I didn't know Halloween was celebrated much, if at all, in the Netherlands.
> 
> I want a lot more jack 'o lanterns this year and hopefully we'll have a decent yard to set them all up in.





MsMeeple said:


> Its basically going to be a large box designed to look like an elevator with doors on both sides that open and close. They step in on one side and come out on the other. While in the elevator, we want to create the illusion of movement. We will HOPEFULLY achieve this with air from a compressor on the outside and an optical illusion on the inside. Kind of like this but then on a much smaller scale haha



It is important to know that the Netherlands have proclaimed MsMeeple's house as the country's official Halloween Party Headquarters! She is THE number One reason that ANYONE celebrates our fav holiday in the Lands of Nether!! I vote for a field trip sponsored by Halloween Forum to show up at her house this year and try out the Hellivator for ourselves!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*2010 halloween ideas*



HallowSusieBoo said:


> It is important to know that the Netherlands have proclaimed MsMeeple's house as the country's official Halloween Party Headquarters! She is THE number One reason that ANYONE celebrates our fav holiday in the Lands of Nether!! I vote for a field trip sponsored by Halloween Forum to show up at her house this year and try out the Hellivator for ourselves!!


and give a big hand to the usa, because meeps is a fellow american who luckily for the netherlands has broadened her horizons of halloween there. may the netherlands know your name.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

decorinator, i hope you don't mind if i copy your tunnel of terror and the go back guy at the end. those would work well in my haunt this year


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> decorinator, i hope you don't mind if i copy your tunnel of terror and the go back guy at the end. those would work well in my haunt this year


Hey, my pleasure - all put together out of various odds and ends! I made the tunnel a couple years ago out of cheap garden wedding arches for 10 bucks each, added lights, etc. Usually have them more covered/connected with cobwebs but no time last year! I'm going to put my new inflated arch in front of these, it should fit perfectly at the beginning of my sidewalk, and really add to the tunnel effect! The tots really seem to get a kick out of walking through.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> so I shall spend some time looking for beautiful, raven haired young ladies to play the vampire "Brides".....
> 
> Oh! how I suffer for my art!!



I feel your pain Baron!!!


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I just got another idea for 2010, and i don't want to forget it, so ill write it here 
I have the idea of doing a sort of camping scene. I want to have a person sort of roasting over the campfire outside the tent, and the tent half opened with a bloody corpse in a sleeping bag, sort of like something from the Friday the 13th remake, and the sleeping bag from Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

oh, I got another idea, too. Going to make a faux victorian screen door from foam. need to make my front porch a little more haunted. 
pic I'm going to build by:


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> It is important to know that the Netherlands have proclaimed MsMeeple's house as the country's official Halloween Party Headquarters! She is THE number One reason that ANYONE celebrates our fav holiday in the Lands of Nether!! I vote for a field trip sponsored by Halloween Forum to show up at her house this year and try out the Hellivator for ourselves!!


I second the vote and can't wait to see how far she gets convincing Larry to sponsor the trip haha


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

creeepycathy said:


> oh, I got another idea, too. Going to make a faux victorian screen door from foam. need to make my front porch a little more haunted.
> pic I'm going to build by:


Why not make a real one? I think that door would look great year round!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Why not make a real one? I think that door would look great year round!


My thoughts exactly.........


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

MsMeeple said:


> Why not make a real one? I think that door would look great year round!


I agree....plain wooden screen doors are only around $20 which is what the foam cost( around here)then you can buy the finial details and design your own!
You might even look closely at xmas markdowns for some type of shapes that would work. I picked up single ornaments at Dollar general today that when painted grey will look cool glued to tombstones.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well this thread really bummed me out as I was reading through it. I won't be able to do anything this year. I have recently relocated back to Los Angeles, and don't have anywhere to have a haunt this year. I have ideas for 2 or 3 years of haunts in my head though.  hallorenescene helped me bounce around ideas for a haunted warehouse. If I ever have a place where I can do a haunt again, I think this would be the theme I would do first. I know it isn't for 2010, but I am going to share my ideas anyway. 

Basically I would build a facade that resembled a dilapidated warehouse with a metal door as the entrance and a loading dock with roll up commercial door. Since I currently live in an apartment this idea and sketch are based on a typical 2 car garage that would be 24x24. Basically they would enter through the metal door to the left and go through a "maze" and exit on the side. I would have "boxes" stacked up to form the maze.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*2010 Haunt*

My idea for a haunt is:
HAUNTED MINE!!
I got the idea when searching the local paper online around Halloween and saw another person in my area did a little faux-mine archway to enter their yard to get candy. I thought, well, heck yeah I will do that as a haunt!
I just need some wood scrap to build the facades. I have all of the innard for the mine. I do need to visit the local clothing stores to get westerny/miner clothes. Shouldn't be too hard in NV. I will still have the side CEMETERY area for trick or treaters to pass, but the mine will be a walk-thru haunt in my garage. I try to get people to donate canned food when they come. t is not required to enter, however. I got a lot of great props and sale items I can pimp to make them scarier, so I really lucked out and only have to make a couple things.
The mine art will tie in with the graveyard scare as well. The graveyard will have a woman ghost waiting for her miner husband, who is, of course, lost in the mine. The miner ghost will be around the end of the walk-thru. I will have static props in the mine as well as scare-actors. All of my family LOVES ot help out with my haunts. Good for me so I never have to pay anyone. I'd love to share phots but our comp crasheed and lost EVERYTHING from Aug 09 to Nov 09...I did manage to upload a dozen pics to the website and to youtube.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

killerhaunts said:


> My idea for a haunt is:
> HAUNTED MINE!!
> I got the idea when searching the local paper online around Halloween and saw another person in my area did a little faux-mine archway to enter their yard to get candy. I thought, well, heck yeah I will do that as a haunt!
> I just need some wood scrap to build the facades. I have all of the innard for the mine. I do need to visit the local clothing stores to get westerny/miner clothes. Shouldn't be too hard in NV. I will still have the side CEMETERY area for trick or treaters to pass, but the mine will be a walk-thru haunt in my garage. I try to get people to donate canned food when they come. t is not required to enter, however. I got a lot of great props and sale items I can pimp to make them scarier, so I really lucked out and only have to make a couple things.
> The mine art will tie in with the graveyard scare as well. The graveyard will have a woman ghost waiting for her miner husband, who is, of course, lost in the mine. The miner ghost will be around the end of the walk-thru. I will have static props in the mine as well as scare-actors. All of my family LOVES ot help out with my haunts. Good for me so I never have to pay anyone. I'd love to share phots but our comp crasheed and lost EVERYTHING from Aug 09 to Nov 09...I did manage to upload a dozen pics to the website and to youtube.


Yardhauntjunkie and Wyatt Furr have fantastic mine- themed haunts. If you get a chance you should go to their profile page and check out their albums.


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the floor plan from our 2009 Haunted House for St. Judes.








Here is a video.
YouTube - Chestnut Hill Haunted House 2009

New floor plan for 2010









New props include:
1. Bottomless pit with walk across bridge.
2. New coffin with real person inside.
3. Half body severed body table with real person.

Also, the original entrance was from the side. We didn't have enough room to setup a good grave yard and not much either around the entrance itself.
This year, we are going to move the entrance to the front facing the road. 
We plan on building something for the doors such as columns. A complete grave yard with grave grabbers as people walk by is also planned.

Keep you posted on our progress. 
We will probably start additions in spring.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

haha, haunt crazy, that was good. i think we talked before. i hope to be able to do your two way mirror and your drop down picture in my haunt this year. hope mine turns out as good as yours. so what are you going to use the main entrance for? is it big enough for actors to gutzy up in before the haunt?


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

creeepycathy said:


> Yardhauntjunkie and Wyatt Furr have fantastic mine- themed haunts. If you get a chance you should go to their profile page and check out their albums.


Thanks Creepy Cathy, that is quite an honor to be mentioned alongside the likes of Wyatt Furr!!!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks CC for the tip, just checked out YHJ pics. Very nice job!!! I may try and copy your shack for my witches coven this year!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> Thanks Creepy Cathy, that is quite an honor to be mentioned alongside the likes of Wyatt Furr!!!!!



OMG You guys are awesome! I can't wait to show you pictures when I get stuff made!
These are the images that inspired my theme choice:


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

hallorenescene
The main entrance on the side of the road is pretty much identical to the one on the side except there is a yard facing the road. The entrance on the side has the stairs leading up to it. Because of the stairs and bushes on the side, we didn't any room to setup the grave yard.
This year, we want to use a grave yard and also decorate the main entrance to look like an old haunted mansion or something so that it can be seen from the road. Inside the clubhouse, there is a bathroom and a kitchen, so we have lots of places for people to get ready.
Both entrances have real columns, so we plan on doing something with that. 
I trried to get the local news involved last year but got to busy setting up to follow through with it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Good stuff*

Cool ideas and pics everybody, love the shacks. I plan to expand my creepy (real sharp teeth fish mounted inside) Gar shack in the rear another 6'. Also gonna add more lights to it strobes and such. It has 4 sets of mini solar LEDS on it now..thanks to Target clearance sales.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good hauntcrazy. the mansion is a great idea.
bozz, your shack is cool. you're going to run out of space. 
killer, that is a cool mine entrance


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ha..ha...thanks,yeah my neighbors said I could just go ahead a build a whole ghost town back there.....lol.That would take me about 10 years at the rate I work.....


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So many awesome ideas for this year!
Has my head spinning! 
Must.........focus.............on............more..............tombstones........................


LOL!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

IshWitch said:


> So many awesome ideas for this year!
> Has my head spinning!
> Must.........focus.............on............more..............tombstones........................
> 
> ...


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

My current project is a Vortex tunnel fabricated with lasers. An actual physical tunnel was beyond my skills (and budget), but one made from lasers is doable. See my album for current photos.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I just added another idea.... so right now on the agenda is....

1. At least two more section of cemetery fence.
2. A Guillotine
3. A bottomless pit
4. A smaller electric chair that the TOTs sit in
5. Turning the garage into some sort of freaky a$$ psychotic nursery 

I'm not sure if my normal starting date of late August or early Sept. is going to cut it this year


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

I also have the idea of when I go to answer the door, have a tube blacklight over the door, so I appear to be glowing to the TOTs, they'll love that


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw, so many fantastic ideas! I'm looking forward to seeing "in progress" photos for the Hellevators. I have a little fear of elevators (which becomes a big fear if it's a service/bare-bones elevator), so that would definitely freak me out.

I actually have NO IDEA what next Halloween will be like (heck, that applies to the next year as a whole). My graduate school search failed miserably since almost no one can afford to take on new students *waaaaa* and I'll be finished with my two BS degrees so I won't be in MT anymore. I don't want to move back home until I'm accepted to a grad school, even though I would be guaranteed to have a yard to haunt. I'm hoping against hope that I can find a science-related job in CA, but with jobs being scarce that may be expecting much. So really, it's anybody's guess. Say, are any of you CA haunters looking for a full time paid employee to build props? Sigh ... I wish. 

I should have my Nevermore and Reaper costumes done by next Halloween. But that's about it as far as concrete plans. Arg, I could really do with some stability right about now!


----------



## Auburn (Jan 31, 2010)

This year I'm throwing a Halloween party and I want to have diff themes throughout my house. Right now all I've gotten done is starting to make eyeballs for my mad scientist lab Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito

I've also made a bloody tablecloth for the food table in the kitchen which is going to be my butcher shop. Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito

I'm also re-doing the shower scene from Psycho in my bathroom and I've made the bloody shower curtain to go in there. Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito

I also have one of the living rooms going to be a dungeon =)


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Zombie Machairodont - good luck in your education and employment quests. It's tough out there now. Wish I could afford to pay someone to make props!

Auburn - we did a Psycho bathroom 2 years ago and it was big hit. One of the biggest thrills for everyone was the cling bloody footprints our neighbor found at either the Dollar Tree or the .99 store. People thought that we painted them on the floor! They held up remarkably well, and looked very realistic! 

We also got some old white hand towels, took a felt marker and did a cross stitch type of pattern and wrote Bates Motel on them. Just a little additional detail that made an impression.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

No plans yet this year! I'm sure once I get back on here full time there will be more ideas to have ratling around in my head then I know what to do with.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Auburn, sounds like you've got some good ideas going on! We did something similar to that last year, except instead of specifically decorating each room in a theme, we set up animated and static props around the house but each display represented a classic or current horror movie. Then we had the guests go around in pairs and make a list of what display went with which movie (they had to be specific on both the prop and the location of that prop in their answer) and the pair who got the most right won the prize. For instance, in the downstair's bathroom (which is just a half bath) we wrote "REDRUM" on a sheet of cellophane and stuck it on the wall behind the toilet. Since the bathroom mirror was directly in front of the toilet, the result was that you could see "Murder" in the mirror while you were sitting on the throne! Also, we spray painted a child's doll stroller black and laid some creepy cloth over it for Rosemary's Baby. And, of course, the upstairs bathroom was the Psycho bathroom with a bloody shower curtain hanging halfway off the rod and Bates Motel towels hanging up. Outside we had hung those twig things from The Blair Witch movie, and had one of those creepy corner kids standing in the middle of a faux cornfield with a bloody sickle for Children of the Corn. Anyway, you get the idea. We had devised 53 different tableaus, all of them familiar and all in plain sight, but the most the winners could come up with was 32. Could it have been too much beer pong? I wonder!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

We've only recently (last year '09) started going with a theme. It worked so well that we decided to do a new theme this year. 

SLEEPY HOLLOW!

We are currently working on a Pumpkinrot style scarecrow, and we have plans to redo our graveyard with inspiration drawn from the infamous "Beloved" tombstone. So excited.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I'm trying to decide whether or not to do the garage maze again, that's always the tuffy, because everyone seems to want to do it (teenage kids) but then they get bored and want to quit halfway through. So I'm thinking of making more fence section to fence in a larger portion of the yard and put up little "scenes" and just let people walk around and look. Even as I type it I think no, I want the scary maze I'll find people to be in it somewhere.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Man I need a HUUUUUUGE dose of energy and LOTS of motivation to catch up with you guys....I haven't started a darn thing, except a little shopping.....I'm so out of energy to do much of anything at all...proof that most of the shopping has been done online


----------



## AmyB (Sep 17, 2008)

We did Mad Scientist theme last year and it was one of our best ever! I ordered some cool glow in-the-dark stuff from Steve Spangler Science. My friend and I took jars in various shapes and sizes and created "specimens" some jars we colored water with food dye, some with the glow-in-the-dark additive and some with plain ole Club Soda with quinine. I took all of my dishes out of my china cabinet and went crazy. We put a few 18" black lights in the cabinet and it was fabulous. My husband made a light box that we hung on the wall with x-rays. I bought the lab kit from Oriental Trading and also a set I found on Ebay. I will try to post some photos. 

This year's theme is alien invasion. Any suggestions welcome! We want to have a giant crashed ufo in our yard.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

For this year I think I'm just going to expand the cemetary.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My biggest thing is too take more photos and finally some video of my haunt! I have overlooked this tooooooo long and now am ready to start a BRAND new for 2010! Maybe add a few extras and 2 room upgrades to my backyard walkthru..


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

TK421 said:


> I want to improve on my main tower. Last year, I was able to build and paint it, but not much else. This year, I want to add some stronger detail and put in some better lighting. Also, I keep telling myself to get some motors and make things move!!!!
> 
> Here's the tower from 2009.


Love love love this house....


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok my biggest goal for 2010 is to get my guest bath made into a Halloween bathroom. I have one of those cookie cutter baths, HATE IT, has the big lightbulbs over mirror you know the makeup kind UGH! and a big old white vanity sink. Sooooo, I want to paint it orange and decorate. I will take some pics and maybe you guys can give me some suggestions as what to start with. I know I want to add shelving around the top to place my art......


----------

